# ?'s about buying new track



## JRossman72 (Jul 9, 2011)

hey guyz i have a marx 666 and want to expand my track. it is o gauge with three rails but not sure if i need 027, 031, or another number i saw. would like to add some switches and a couple diamonds. my son is really getting into this, he's standing at the front door everyday i come home from work. if somebody could give me some help on what i need to buy and a reasonable place to pick these up i would be in your debt. thanx jason


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

0-27 sit's lower to the floor. Curves come in different sizes with the smallest being O-27.

O has a higher profile and the minimum curve is O-31. I can't remember if it is measured to the center rail or the outside rail, but if your track diameter is 27" then you have O-27 track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Track 101

just one thread here there are more,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

there is another with pictures of the differences in tube track, with the measurements, I can't find it.
May be someone else will know where it is.


----------

